# The Ultimate Debate, Discussion and Fight Thread For Offtopic Posts!



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

After seeing Killing Piracy thread, theserpent gave an idea to create this thread, where we debate about all off-topic posts and no need to disturb mods. So mods, this is just for off-topic debates and please take it lightly.

Let's brag about Piracy and blah,blah here.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

So Whats the first topic?


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2013)

Well , What came first ?

The Egg or The Hen ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So Whats the first topic?



Piracy :devil:


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Well , What came first ?
> 
> The Egg or The Hen ?



Its hen..the protein that is found in the egg shell is present only in the hen


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Well , What came first ?
> 
> The Egg or The Hen ?



Hen..


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2013)

hen came first 
piracy is private? no one cares where you got your junk from
so where is the fight? is global warming really happening, or are they doing that just to sell UV protected contact lenses?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

@RCuber
 Well debate is over...


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

^ Yeah global warming has started
Usually december used to be quite cool in mangalore, but this time..the temperatures broke many records it crossed 35 degress.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

To reduce piracy some one should start a installment based payment system to buy software and games. im talking about softwares which costs more like editing softwares and stuff..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mookbarked for future participation.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

Anorion said:


> hen came first
> piracy is private? no one cares where you got your junk from
> so where is the fight? is global warming really happening, or are they doing that just to sell UV protected contact lenses?



Global warming may be an hoax, or not. But god damn it, every year the average temps rise.



RCuber said:


> To reduce piracy some one should start a installment based payment system to buy software and games. im talking about softwares which costs more like editing softwares and stuff..



Agreed. 

But then CC is here, which most of us don't have.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> To reduce piracy some one should start a installment based payment system to buy software and games. im talking about softwares which costs more like editing softwares and stuff..



Isn't Office365 built on similar lines, i.e. per month usage charges?

In the future if Internet speeds are respectable, maybe we could have something like a per hour usage charge for software on the cloud. No need to buy expensive licenses for something you'll only use once in a blue moon.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> To reduce piracy some one should start a installment based payment system to buy software and games. im talking about softwares which costs more like editing softwares and stuff..



Flattr - Social microdonations 

it's a button, similar to google +1 and fb like. At the start of the month, you set aside a budget for the content creates you wanna sponsor. At the end of the month, it distributes this budget to all the providers you agreed to sponsor.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Isn't Office365 built on similar lines, i.e. per month usage charges?


But that cost is ridiculous, even with a healthy salary I could'n afford it. installment based software, pay a potion of the original money every month or quarterly


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> installment based software, pay a potion of the original money every month or quarterly



Or...



> we could have something like a per hour usage charge for software on the cloud. No need to buy expensive licenses for something you'll only use once in a blue moon.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Yeah global warming has started
> Usually december used to be quite cool in mangalore, but this time..the temperatures broke many records it crossed 35 degress.



Man where I work it is ffing 40-41 degrees and 95% and above humidity !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

@Kl@w-24 : Ah.. you edited that after I posted the reply  , agreed.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

So are you getting slow speeds? from the past few days?Yes? 
say thanks to these hackers
World's biggest DDoS attack blamed for slowing down global Internet speeds - Internet | ThinkDigit News

I was cursing airtel for this


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> @Kl@w-24 : Ah.. you edited that after I posted the reply  , agreed.



Yeah, I usually get a better idea as soon as I hit the Submit button to post my original idea.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

Now as per piracy
EA has overdone it? Why do they need to keep an always online DRM, At the end of the day I just feel EA will wind up very soon presently EA Is alive only because of BF & FIFA Series


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ I used to play BF3 MP while keeping Origin in offline mode.. I think only Sim City had that problem.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Elaborating on the per-hour usage concept - 

The concept of paying for s/w usage on a per-hour basis could very well revitalize the anti-piracy movement.
You want to use Photoshop? Fine, sign-up, add funds to your account and get your hands dirty.
As soon as you run out of funds in your account, the service saves your work, emails it to you and asks whether you want to renew your access.
You could very well refuse to do so and take your business elsewhere; you still have the original files.
Now you're not only using legit s/w, you're also free from the humongous cost of licensing such s/w and you have no need to cross over to the dark side.

Of course, you could just switch to freeware/open-source but I reckon if given the opportunity to use commercial s/w that is polished and user-friendly, people would be willing to pay for as much as they use.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2013)

autodesk and adobe software are for industrial applications, think there are much cheaper paid alternatives that perform all these operations for regular users 
adobe is excessively featured, the pdfs allow video conferencing that's just overboard


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 28, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Elaborating on the per-hour usage concept -
> 
> The concept of paying for s/w usage on a per-hour basis could very well revitalize the anti-piracy movement.
> You want to use Photoshop? Fine, sign-up, add funds to your account and get your hands dirty.
> ...



Completely Agree.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anorion said:


> autodesk and adobe software are for industrial applications, think there are *much cheaper paid alternatives *that perform all these operations for regular users
> adobe is excessively featured, the pdfs allow video conferencing that's just overboard



Of course, but if I'm willing to spend and the aforementioned s/w (Photoshop in this case) is available for, say Rs.50/hour (for example), I have estimated that my work would be completed in about 20 hours using the traditional flow/workspace of Photoshop. That would cost me Rs.1000. And if the lesser-known piece of s/w is available for much less than a full-fledged Photoshop license, say Rs.2499, but would require me to re-learn the flow and would also increase completion time by about 25%, most people would prefer to use Photoshop and be done with it.

Buying the cheaper license could be beneficial in the long run but if you only use it occasionally , it still goes to waste.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Of course, but if I'm willing to spend and the aforementioned s/w (Photoshop in this case) is available for, say Rs.50/hour (for example), I have estimated that my work would be completed in about 20 hours using the traditional flow/workspace of Photoshop. That would cost me Rs.1000. And if the lesser-known piece of s/w is available for much less than a full-fledged Photoshop license, say Rs.2499, but would require me to re-learn the flow and would also increase completion time by about 25%, most people would prefer to use Photoshop and be done with it.
> 
> Buying the cheaper license could be beneficial in the long run but if you only use it occasionally , it still goes to waste.



Agreed. Most of the softwares i downloaded are sitting idle in HDD. I remove those s/w once in every 3 months. Reason my 1TB of space is still not filled up. But given an option like that for photoshop, i am gald to use that.

I bought some s/w from Ashampoofacepalm when there was an offer around 2008, and till today i have never used it more than 1 time.

This is how we fail. So Klaw's suggestion will change this.


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

why no one fighting or debating in fight thread


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

No one like Killing Piracy guy is here. Here we all agreeing with other person views. 

If you want to fight,

thief******stealing****adobe*****millions*******buy.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you guys think furious_gamer will ever be a gamer with a decent rig?? Or will he just troll us all with his expired rig and his upto date gaming knowledge??


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ Fight Club = You have taken in literal way? 



Spoiler



JK. 
BTW Get married, then you will know how hard it is assemble a new rig.


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Fight Club = You have taken in literal way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u r the one who wants to play GTA V first in ps3 right??


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ Thats me. Yes.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Fight Club = You have taken in literal way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you dint forget that I am married already


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

^ marry again 

OMG am I starting a fight in ur family


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I hope you dint forget that I am married already



Yeah. I forgot. We need relationship status in forum too.  (Please don't do that  )


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ marry again
> 
> OMG am I starting a fight in ur family



Are you married atleast once??  

I guess not, because you will start feeling the pain of the married ones only if you marry >= 1. LOL


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Are you married atleast once??
> 
> I guess not, because you will start feeling the pain of the married ones only if you marry >= 1. LOL



Amen. BTW Do you play games at your home? Do you wife let you play?


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Are you married atleast once??
> 
> I guess not, because you will start feeling the pain of the married ones only if you marry *>= 1*. LOL



 I'm not married yet, if that's so hard let me put those things later





furious_gamer said:


> Amen. BTW Do you play games at your home? Do you wife let you play?



u forgot that thread, he said yes over there

>>>> Ok here is a debate Microsoft said they outsold Apple and BB in 7 and 26 markets respectively!! What do u guys think


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> >>>> Ok here is a debate Microsoft said they outsold Apple and BB in 7 and 26 markets respectively!! What do u guys think





You believe that...


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> You believe that...


 if it is only BB i would have but ios?? no official number or markets revealed 
WP outsells iOS in 7 and BlackBerry OS in 26 markets now - GSMArena.com news


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> if it is only BB i would have but ios?? no official number or markets revealed
> WP outsells iOS in 7 and BlackBerry OS in 26 markets now - GSMArena.com news



Maybe in market like Bihar, outskirts of Thailand, tribal places in pakistan i guess.


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

I think its pure marketing, for people who thinks this news "Wow.... Awesome.... Really hats off" etc will buy one


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

Even i have plan to own Windows device, but the lower-end like 520/620. Higher side is always for Android. (Hands are itching to get XS:L)

BTW MS will never beat the crap out of iOS because of it's believers.... It's like Justin Bieber, whold word hates it but some worship him.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

Oi.. this is no offtopic thread


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Amen. BTW Do you play games at your home? Do you wife let you play?



of course at home. but yeah i have a seperate room for my pc


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

Anybody thinks Windows Phone will take the market from BB? I for one, feel so.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Anybody thinks Windows Phone will take the market from BB? I for one, feel so.



The seemless UI is kool.. but it has lot of catchup to do.. 

I know people felt the same about IOS vs Droids before. But Droids had a solid user base (read open source lovers) who made it what it is now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ I know BB have solid user base, but with BB 10 and exuberant prices of Z10, BB survival is clueless. But on other hand, Nokia Lumia has covered all the bases, from entry level to high end. I tried Windows phone and feel it has lot of potential and lot need to change. But it is much better than BB OS 10 IMO.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't get the point of this thread. Why not create a new thread for an on-topic discussion instead of creating "one thread to rule them all"?

Anyway, I'll continue the discussion over here. Why is that chaitanya guy now banned? He seriously didn't seem like a troll :/. He was arguing with a genuine reason regardless of the discussion, in a thread which he created in the *Fight club* section. Isn't that exactly what happened there? However, I would acclaim the trolling part to the other users with stupid offtopic replies like it was some sort of game.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

It's fight club for all non-sense posts like we did in Killing piracy thread. It is like Offtopic thread for debates....


----------



## sygeek (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> It's fight club for all non-sense posts like we did in Killing piracy thread. It is like Offtopic thread for debates....


Oh, that's alright then


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

sygeek said:


> I don't get the point of this thread. Why not create a new thread for an on-topic discussion instead of creating "one thread to rule them all"?
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue the discussion over here. Why is that chaitanya guy now banned? He seriously didn't seem like a troll :/. He was arguing with a genuine reason regardless of the discussion, in a thread which he created in the *Fight club* section. Isn't that exactly what happened there? However, I would acclaim the trolling part to the other users with stupid offtopic replies like it was some sort of game.



I wish this "ban-for-being-a-troll" is applicable in League Of Legends too..

If you wanna see real trolls with 0 IQ specific to the game or even jerks who have nothing but talk shi!t to do are all there in LOL and you can come over.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 28, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I wish this "ban-for-being-a-troll" is applicable in League Of Legends too..
> 
> If you wanna see real trolls with 0 IQ specific to the game or even jerks who have nothing but talk shi!t to do are all there in LOL and you can come over.


I've seen enough of those, trust me. I know the difference between troll and genuine users.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

Now google play movies has launched in India
Some RATES Are good while some are high- but still wont effect people from downloading 

Now google play movies has launched in India
Some RATES Are good while some are high- but still wont effect people from downloading


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Now google play movies has launched in India
> Some RATES Are good while some are high- but still wont effect people from downloading
> 
> Now google play movies has launched in India
> Some RATES Are good while some are high- but still wont effect people from downloading



Prices are good. Now i can d/l movies legally.....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Now google play movies has launched in India
> Some RATES Are good while some are high- but still wont effect people from downloading
> 
> Now google play movies has launched in India
> Some RATES Are good while some are high- but still wont effect people from downloading




Whats so great about this?
I still can't legally DL movies *And* watch them on my TV/Pc


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Now google play movies has launched in India
> Some RATES Are good while some are high- but still wont effect people from downloading



when comapred to itunes rates are same or less


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whats so great about this?
> I still can't legally DL movies *And* watch them on my TV/Pc


Why not?


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whats so great about this?
> I still can't legally DL movies *And* watch them on my TV/Pc





> You can also download rented or bought movies for offline viewing.  How to do that:
> 
> Find the video you want to download under either the Movies or TV Shows section of the Google Play Movies & TV app.
> Tap the circular gray pushpin icon toward the bottom-right corner of the video, and your download will begin automatically.
> Note:  Purchased movies and TV shows can be downloaded on five devices at a time. Movie rentals can only be downloaded to one device at a time, and when downloaded, streaming of the movie rental will be disabled on your computer and any other devices. Removing the download of the movie rental will re-enable it for streaming or for downloading onto additional devices.



Source

Still audio quality is questionable 5.1???


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

Itunes? I don;t support apple

BTW old hindi movie rates are really cheap 50 bucks

but there is no rent button in my tablet


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

^ some movies can be both bought and rented
some movies can be only rented or bought.

they ll be fixing it i guess


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

Yaa but *many *movies are missing....


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

^itunes with movies available in india. Apple users reply please. If not google is way forward and can fix everything slowly


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2013)

the way forward is nintendo, sony, google, apple and amazon opening up borders 
google has the upper hand actually, apple users still use google services, android users dont use too many apple services, if any


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

Anorion said:


> the way forward is nintendo, sony, google, apple and amazon opening up borders
> google has the upper hand actually, apple users still use google services, android users dont use too many apple services, if any



Apple need to loosen their grip and expand their horizon.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2013)

So topic:Why is India a dumping ground?(



With regard to stand alone vanila os(IOS And Nexus series) only apple releases its products in India at least after 2 months, but not Google
Presently from the past 2 weeks, after sundar pichai became the head of android, we saw play books,movies and nexus 7


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2013)

Anorion said:


> the way forward is nintendo, sony, google, apple and amazon opening up borders
> google has the upper hand actually, apple users still use google services, android users dont use too many apple services, if any



The problem with Apple is, you need their hardware to make full use of their software and vice versa.


----------



## amjath (Mar 29, 2013)

The problem with apple is "Middlemen"

Problem with Google is they think India is not a potential market. They think mid range phones sells a lot
Reason is this 





> Android 2.3.6 tops the chart with 39.1% followed by Android 4.0.4 with 17.9% and Android 2.2.1. Android 4.1.1 is present on fourth spot.


Source


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2013)

^^ Well, scenario changed after some indian guy come into top-level management. Soon we will see devices in India immediately after it's international launch.


----------



## amjath (Mar 29, 2013)

^ hope so bro. i want moto phone to be the next nexus. Since they are not gonna sell in india next nexus ll be launched immediately


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well, scenario changed after some indian guy come into top-level management. Soon we will see devices in India immediately after it's international launch.



Last time I read the Android division is lead by an IITian. So I guess it's good news for us.


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2013)

I will give a topic.

*Android *Vs *Blackberry *Vs *iOS *Vs *Windows 
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------Fight for your phones-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 29, 2013)

on an alternate note, isnt it good not to be the guinea pigs like the Europeans and get a much more polished droids than the first version release??

Eg:: Galaxy series from Samsung always released theri s/w upgrade in Europe and then slowly come to Asia.. By the time almost all the issues are resolved and it would be somewhere close to a good patch


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I will give a topic.
> 
> *Android *Vs *Blackberry *Vs *iOS *Vs *Windows
> *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------Fight for your phones-------------------------------------------------------



Want a fight : Android FTW!!! 
Reason : Lot to choose for all budget(ofc Windows is there but no dev support sucks for me), customization, Custom ROM(unlike iOS or any other OS), blah blah...


----------



## Theodre (Mar 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I will give a topic.
> 
> *Android *Vs *Blackberry *Vs *iOS *Vs *Windows
> *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------Fight for your phones-------------------------------------------------------




I really think that windows phone will catch up with iOS (but with given time  ) The part in which the android outruns is that the Open nature of Android operating system. 

For eg: Android have many looks with different manufactures  Where others cannot be customised the way android can be 

Is BlackBerry 10 OS open source or closed one BTW??


----------



## amjath (Mar 29, 2013)

^ i think its closed

android for its custom firmwares



> iOS is rubbish. I've said a lot of times.
> 
> One more thing, you can only read 2-3~ days of call logs. lol.



credits ico
already called him here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/171974-first-experience-using-iphone-3.html#post1872316


----------



## Theodre (Mar 29, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ i think its closed
> 
> android for its custom firmwares
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2013)

This forum is not a chat room.

We have an IRC channel. Do such arguments there.


----------

